# Color opinion



## LegalQueen (Oct 21, 2013)

Does this look light blue or aqua?  I think it's light blue.  Also, I'm thinking RB10 #628, its a quart and the lid says Cohansey Glass Manuf. Co. Philada PA Patented July 16th 1872


----------



## PulaskiVaBottle (Oct 21, 2013)

That is definitely aqua.


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 21, 2013)

to me, this one is aqua


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd still call it aqua no matter which way in looks myself and cameras don't help at all. 
 Hold it to the sun and you may barely notice a color at all. 
 Things have to lean pretty heavy to the blue or a green before I would call a difference. If you look directly through them at the sun they can still look light aqua. I have a few green that are like that. You can also cause eye damage so I don't recommend it.
 That may be just me though.

 Nice jar and the wire and lid more than make up for a slight color difference.


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 21, 2013)

I like it, I have a few jars that look more blue than aqua to me, but either way it's a neat jar, I don't have one like that so I'm thinking I might have to buy it


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 21, 2013)

> I don't have one like that so I'm thinking I might have to buy it


That's what it's about. 
 Just make sure your husband doesn't use them for target practice.[]


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL!!...I'd have to hide all his bullets and the combination to the gun safe if he even THOUGHT about that


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 21, 2013)

first one is typical aquamarine.  The Ball jars are what they call Ball Blue but still aqua in my mind.


----------



## coreya (Oct 21, 2013)

Aqua!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay, everyone else has put in their 2 cents worth, so I'll add mine.  In my opinion, if you have to ask the question - it's aqua.  There's bluish aqua and greenish aqua, but they're still all aqua.


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's the link to *THEE BEST COLOR GUIDE* for glass on the net in my opinion, others may disagree but I don't know how or why they would....


 http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's the link to *THEE BEST COLOR GUIDE* for glass on the net in my opinion, others may disagree but I don't know how or why they would....
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome!!...thanks Jim


----------

